# Hot Plants, Charmed & Native Woman Supplements



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Newbie here,
does anyone out there have any experience to share about these pills? i need help!









THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Pax Vobiscum (Jan 31, 2008)

October Moon is such a lovely name.









No, I am not familiar with them. But the name alone sounds intriguing. Do you have a link to them?


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks so much about the name!

i don't have a link, i saw the products in the store and had never heard of them myself, so i was hoping someone on here could offer advice.....heres hoping!


----------

